Why does Linkedin not automatically and correctly capitalise profile names? - navidkhn1
======
cimmanom
How would it know how to capitalize them correctly?

Tiny example: Mackenzie vs MacKenzie (yes, both exist; and no, they’re not
interchangeable).

~~~
navidkhn1
How does Facebook do it then?

